# Addons ?



## °°Maggi°° (22. April 2008)

Also ich bin ein richtig Buffed.de Fan, aber das Problem ist , dass ich oft meine Addons wo anders holen muss. Jedoch würde ich lieber bei Buffed.de runterladen , da da die Addons immer gut erklärt werden. 
Ein Tipp noch am Rande MEHR Klassen ADDONS


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. April 2008)

Mein Empfehlung hol dir einfach den WAU einfacher geht´s meiner Meinung nicht,sorry Buffed.

PS:Übrigens ich meine er meinte Klassenaddons ....


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

The schrieb:


> Mein Empfehlung hol dir einfach den WAU einfacher geht´s meiner Meinung nicht,sorry Buffed.
> 
> PS:Übrigens ich meine er meinte Klassenaddons ....



Ich empfehle dir, hol dir BLASC - auch da findest du neben unseren Features, Addon-Aktualisierungen, ebenso wie bei WAU für ace-addons. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## °°Maggi°° (23. April 2008)

Ich meine ja das die Addons erklärt werden und nicht so wie bei BLASC einfach eine Liste wo mann überhaupt nichts weiss was das addon bring  : " Eine Kleine Inhaltsangbe wäre net schlecht "


----------



## ZAM (23. April 2008)

°°Maggi°° schrieb:


> Ich meine ja das die Addons erklärt werden und nicht so wie bei BLASC einfach eine Liste wo mann überhaupt nichts weiss was das addon bring  : " Eine Kleine Inhaltsangbe wäre net schlecht "



Eine KLEINE Inhaltsangabe zu über 1200 Addons? oO


----------



## cM2003 (24. April 2008)

Also ich hatte den buffed Client nur kurz drauf, weiß also nimmer genau wie das mit dem Addon-Update war. Aber zu jedem Addon ist im wowace-downloadarchiv eine Beschreibung. Die könnte man doch ganz einfach auslesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte den buffed Client nur kurz drauf, weiß also nimmer genau wie das mit dem Addon-Update war. Aber zu jedem Addon ist im wowace-downloadarchiv eine Beschreibung. Die könnte man doch ganz einfach auslesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meinst die "Funktion" die schon vorhanden ist, aber die meisten Texte sind halt englisch. *g*
Andere Frage: Entstand dein Signaturen-Quote im Einverständnis mit dem User "Thedynamike"?


----------



## cM2003 (24. April 2008)

Ich hab ihn nicht gefragt und er hat nichts dagegen gesagt. Und da er das in der Öffentlichkeit auch gepostet hat wüsste ich auch nichts was daran auszusetzen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-edit-
"Kannst dir deine Rechten Sprüche sparen. Wenn Deutsch nicht die Muttersprache ist passierten schonmal Fehler in den Suffixen."
Naja das hat er in der Öffentlichkeit geschrieben, was aber nicht wirklich ein großer Unterschied ist =)

-edit2-
Um mal dem Problem der Aktuallität entgegenzuwirken, insbesondere bei Ace-Addons, könnte man auch die Addons auf die entsprechenden Seiten verlinken anstatt selbst zu hosten oder? Es kommt ständig vor dass Leute meinen von buffed "aktuelle" Addons zu laden die dann inkompatibel sind oder gar nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. So habt ihr eure Addon-Sektion, weniger Traffic und die Leute eine aktuelle Version...


----------



## ZAM (24. April 2008)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Um mal dem Problem der Aktuallität entgegenzuwirken, insbesondere bei Ace-Addons, könnte man auch die Addons auf die entsprechenden Seiten verlinken anstatt selbst zu hosten oder?



Als Privatseite oder Werbeplattform wäre das sicher kein Problem. 



> Es kommt ständig vor dass Leute meinen von buffed "aktuelle" Addons zu laden die dann inkompatibel sind oder gar nicht mehr richtig funktionieren. So habt ihr eure Addon-Sektion, weniger Traffic und die Leute eine aktuelle Version...



Vielleicht meldet sich auch irgendwann jemand freiwillig zum Pflegen der Sektion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (24. April 2008)

Wer tut sich das denn an und aktuallisiert mindestens einmal am Tag sämtliche Ace-Addons? 

-edit-
Wobei.. Kann man das mal auf Probe machen um zu gucken wie schnell die Administration geht? Wenns mehr oder weniger nur 2-3 Klicks sind dann würde ich mich sogar anbieten oO


----------



## Huntergottheit (30. April 2008)

Holteuch den Ace Updater den nutzen sehr viele da steht immer dabei in nem satz was es bringt und 1 klick um zu aktualisieren


----------



## riesentrolli (30. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> Holteuch den Ace Updater den nutzen sehr viele da steht immer dabei in nem satz was es bringt und 1 klick um zu aktualisieren


ich bezweifle iwie, dass der wau dazu geeignet ist die gepackten addons zu updaten


----------



## ZAM (1. Mai 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> Holteuch den Ace Updater den nutzen sehr viele da steht immer dabei in nem satz was es bringt und 1 klick um zu aktualisieren



Wie wäre es mit BLASC? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (2. Mai 2008)

Der BLASC- und auch direkt der WowAce-Updater sind ja schon nützliche Teils.

Leider vergessen viele, dass nicht alle Addons (bzw. Mods wie es richtig heissen sollte) auch ACE-Addons sind.

Curse bietet auch einen Updater an, für die Mods die von dort geladen werden können. Und für alle anderen heisst es leider:
-ModName merken
-ModSite besuchen
-ModUpdate ziehen und installieren


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2008)

Ich halte es relativ schwachsinnig täglich Addons zu aktualisieren. Großartige Änderungen wären mir da bisher nicht aufgefallen, bis auf die Tatsache dass Bugsack überläuft weil mal wieder Mist eingecheckt wurde.

Im Prinzip ist es doch nur die Geilheit nach der neusten Versionsnummer die einem dazu treibt ein funktionierendes UI zu updaten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (2. Mai 2008)

BeyondTheSilence schrieb:


> Der BLASC- und auch direkt der WowAce-Updater sind ja schon nützliche Teils.
> 
> Leider vergessen viele, dass nicht alle Addons (bzw. Mods wie es richtig heissen sollte) auch ACE-Addons sind.
> 
> ...



Der BLASC Client ist für einsteifer und Leute die sich nicht viel mit AddOns beschäftigen möchten wirklich sehr gut. Er ist übersichtlich, einfach zu benutzen und man braucht keine zusätzlichen Einstellungen vornehmen.

Für alles andere sollte man entweder jwowupdater benutzen oder sich die einzelnen AddOn Namen merken und dann von der jeweiligen Seite runterladen.
Größere Updates braucht man meistens nur nach Patches, denn die vielen kleinen Sachen die manchmal danach kommen, braucht man entweder nicht oder nimmt sie gar nicht erst wahr.


----------



## krakos (13. Mai 2008)

einfach Handarbeit.. so weiß man auch, welche Addons auf dem Akutellsten Stand sind und welche nicht.

Alle Addons findet ich über Curse und noch 2 Seiten.
Das reicht, Buffed benutzt ich nur, falls ich ne neue Klasse spiele um nen groben überblick zu haben, was für klassenspezifisches addon es gibt und lad sie dann woanders.


----------

